
Social Referrers are Really Semantic Referrers - ivankirigin
http://rafer.tumblr.com/post/157322008/social-referrers-are-really-semantic-referrers
======
ivankirigin
Scott Rafer is one of those guys whose work I read and consistently thing,
"damn this guy is smart"

